# Music - Current Single - HRH Prince Andrew - Reaches Top.20



## Hornchurch (3 Jun 2022)

.


Dunno "if" any of you Lads (& Lasses) have seen this (?), but, there's a rather 'naughty' single currently doing the rounds, *in the charts, at No.20*

Am told, it was "done" in time for release over the Bank Holiday & 'Jubilee Weekend'

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Andrew_Is_a_Sweaty_Nonce


Set to the famous tune (kid's nursery rhyme), of, *"The Grand Old Duke of York"*, it features the following lyrics within each verse


* The grand old Duke of York
He said he didn't sweat
So why did he pay 12 million quid
To a girl he'd never met ?*

* 
The Grand Old Duke of York
Young Girls He Liked To 'Pork'
So His Paedo' Friend WOULD Traffick Them
Then Pay Them NOT To Talk*


I figure the latter refers to the paedophile, Jeffery Epstien (?)

Am pleading ignorance here , as I haven't followed the case, closely - (although I gather he died ?)

Also, I had to 'look-up' the "Piazza Hut in Woking" reference (in song), as was hitherto unaware it WAS used "as an Alibi" some time later 

I did however (upon exiting Yahoo.news - My emails), notice the furore about Ghislain Maxwell & HER part in the 'Grooming' scandal

Anyways - This 'tongue-in-cheek' song surfaced over this weekend & I was wondering as to how many others on here, knew of it ?

There's NO swearing in it, but, "viewer discretion is advised"


----------



## Hornchurch (3 Jun 2022)

.


BTW ; Some of the (many) references WERE lost on me, as I hadn't seen the (now, famous), Emily Matis/Newsnight video interview.

Like pieces of a puzzle, falling into place, this next hilarious 'stand-up' sketch, explained *"The Sweating"* references !


----------

